# John Calvin on drawing proofs from nature and the vanity of idolatry



## Reformed Covenanter (May 22, 2020)

In his commentary on Acts 17:24, John Calvin explains the need to appeal to nature and reason when disputing with those who do not accept the authority of scripture:

_God, who hath made the world._ Paul’s drift is to teach what God is. *Furthermore, because he hath to deal with profane men, he draweth proofs from nature itself; for in vain should he have cited testimonies of Scripture*. I said that this was the holy man’s purpose, to bring the men of Athens unto the true God. For they were persuaded that there was some divinity; only their preposterous religion was to be reformed. Whence we gather, that the world doth go astray through bending crooks and boughts, yea, that it is in a mere labyrinth, so long as there remaineth a confused opinion concerning the nature of God. ...

For more, see John Calvin on drawing proofs from nature and the vanity of idolatry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

